# GASPARI NUTRITION PLASMAJET ( does it work?)



## Cane (Oct 7, 2009)

A friend was telling me about this product and he said he was sold. 
Im not quick to jump on the band wagon so has any individual on this forum tried this product? 
Just curious to see if anyone has had positive/negative effects while on this product 
thanks for the help!


----------



## MilesMac (Oct 13, 2009)

**** yes it works! I took it for one month, then a month off and now have been on it for almost 1 more whole month. I take it 30 mins before workout. You can really feel when it hits you, it hits hard! They reccomend 2 to 2 1/2 hours pre workout but it was hitting me way before that. Anyways I get crazy pumps and vasularity with this stuff! You can really feel the blood flowing. Also I am totally focused, and ready for insane workouts every time! I stack it with sp250 and that seems to be the perfect combination for me!


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

It's a typical arginine/glycerol formula.


This is my preferred NO product:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lg-sciences/91357-lg-sciences-cold-fusion.html


----------



## KenEm (Oct 13, 2009)

Spend your money how you want, but N.O. products are essentially BS.  Yes, they make you feel pumped temporarily.  No, they don't build muscle.


----------



## Marat (Oct 13, 2009)

KenEm said:


> Yes, they make you feel pumped temporarily.  No, they don't build muscle.



This is true. 

However, whether or not one wants to pay for the pump is one's own decision.


----------



## KenEm (Oct 13, 2009)

Fair enough.  To each his own!



m11 said:


> This is true.
> 
> However, whether or not one wants to pay for the pump is one's own decision.


----------

